# girls gone wild during mass



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Girls Gone Wild: Vatican telecast spurred record sales*

Softcore porn franchise Girls Gone Wild is claiming record sales after one of its ubiquitous basic cable ads accidentally aired during a live telecast of the Good Friday service at the Vatican.
According to the _Philadelphia Inquirer_, a Girls Gone Wild commercial was broadcast throughout the Philadelphia market at 2 a.m. by Comcast. A spokesman for the cable company said the ad was aired inadvertently due to a test of the Emergency Alert System, during which the channel airs regular programming -- which in this case included an advertisement for "Girls Gone Wild's Search for the Wildest Bar in America" DVD.
Now GGW CEO Joe Francis says he received a record spike in sales.

"We may have tapped into a whole new market," Francis said. "It seems that many of the same people interested in the Pope's message are also interested in ours."
According to the _Inquirer_, the commercial reached the network's entire local area, but only one person called to complain. 
Francis claimed a "huge spike" in sales. With his ads running on networks like Comedy Central and MTV, however, I highly doubt he broke any records with a 2 a.m. telecast in one market, regardless of the programming. But it's not like Francis has much to lose, reputation wise, for stretching the truth at this point.

Girls Gone Wild: Vatican telecast spurred record sales--The Live Feed


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I bet they all said "HOLY SHIT."


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe if they did more ads of that type, they would get more viewers. Get more people feeling guilty and wanting to absolve themselves etc. etc.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn, I gotta start going to church more often....


----------

